#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-03
<bodhizazen> 'lo everyone =)
<doctormo> hey bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> good to see you doctormo
<Raidsong> hello
<bodhizazen> 'lo Raidsong
<Raidsong> do you know the names of any books that would teach me about linux?
<bodhizazen> is there any aspect in particular you wish to learn ?
<bodhizazen> Or linux in general ?
<Raidsong> linux in general
<bodhizazen> did you check your local library ?
<Raidsong> yea
<bodhizazen> anything ?
<Raidsong> they have all of 4 books and 2 of those say myspace on them
<bodhizazen> Ah , too bad
<Raidsong> 1 is about ebay and 1 is about windows me
<bodhizazen> You can find a ton of information on line
<bodhizazen> If you want an e-book, search free linux books
<bodhizazen> in google
<Raidsong> i bought some books on python to teach myself but there is a lot of books on linux and i dont know where to start
<bodhizazen> I suspect most of us learn by using linux
<bodhizazen> how long have you been using Linux ?
<Raidsong> i started with 8.04
<Raidsong> but was off an on until recently
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<bodhizazen> both good places to start
<Raidsong> i read the book that was in the beginners section
<Raidsong> so i understand how to use it but i want to get into the more techinical stuff
<bodhizazen> Well the rabbit hole is deep , so "technical stuff" is a broad question
<bodhizazen> servers, desktops, development, security, networking ...
<Raidsong> development was what i was wanting to do
<Raidsong> im running 9.10 so my path would cross with as much development as possible
<bodhizazen> http://books.google.com/books?id=GB_O89fnz_sC&lpg=PA132&ots=wH_dJ4xYjs&dq=linux%20boot%20fsck%20order%20dirty&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q=&f=false
<bodhizazen> =)
<Raidsong> ive been looking at all the reviews of the book and this seems to be a monster of a book
<Raidsong> 1000 pages is a large undertaking
<Raidsong> the thought of reading it cover to cover could make Chuck Norris weep
<doctormo> Raidsong: Then don't read it as one book, surely it must be divided into chapters.
<Raidsong> yes it is but i want to learn all the chapters
<Raidsong> http://books.google.com/books?id=GB_O89fnz_sC&lpg=PA132&ots=wH_dJ4xYjs&dq=linux%20boot%20fsck%20order%20dirty&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q=&f=false
<doctormo> Raidsong: then you have a lot of reading to do :-D
<Raidsong> i know
<Raidsong> im going to go pick it up at barnes and noble tomarrow
<Raidsong> .join #ubuntu-beginners-help
<pleia2> oh bother, I never planned a meeting this week
<doctormo> pleia2: It's ok, lots to do :-)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-04
<pleia2> doctormo: "Don't be sorry if Kerberos segfaults in hardy, it's supposed to do that (not really)" made me laugh :)
<pleia2> (well, the whole post was a pleasure to read)
<doctormo> That's good :-D
<doctormo> pleia2: I was tired and I realised I forgot to write a blog entry for yesterday :-D
<pleia2> doctormo: oh, and this was the result?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-05
<cprofitt> doctormo, do you have those NY links again...
<cprofitt> want to show them to other members of the team
<doctormo> cprofitt: of course
<doctormo> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/nyloco
<Raidsong> gonzolively, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065 this is the link to the book
<Raidsong> well its the link to the link to the book
<Buuntu> does this channel have like daily classes or how exactly does it work?
<Raidsong> i think its bi-weekly
<cprofitt> this is a channel for meetings
<cprofitt> and team discussions
<cprofitt> the training happens in other channels and will happen on a Moodle site as well.
<Buuntu> so where could I go to actively learn stuff?  Not really anything in particular
<Buuntu> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and I would like to know some important stuff to be able to fix my own issues and such
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-08
<bodhi_zazen> we should schedule a next meeting =)
<Raidsong> isnt it set for aug. 11th?
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: Do we have an administrative co-ordinator?
<pleia2> doctormo: I might have to pick your brain re: conducting classes
<pleia2> I guess I was sort of the admin co-ordinator, but I've been busy
<pleia2> Sunday tended to be good for people
<bodhi_zazen> Aug 11 at what time ?
<doctormo> pleia2: Could need a firm commitment from someone to do that kind of group administrative leg-work. add to calendars, send reminder emails etc.
<doctormo> That's just my thoughts though
<pleia2> doctormo: that's what I've been doing :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Just so I know who to bug :-P
<bodhi_zazen> And you are quite good at it pleia2 , but don't burn out
<doctormo> pleia2: What seems to be the problem and/or info you need on conducting physical classes?
<bodhi_zazen> if we know the time I can set the topic in this channel
<pleia2> I can't make it on tuesday
<pleia2> will you two be around Sunday at 8EDT?
<doctormo> I can't make Tuesdays or Wednesdays, both Ubuntu teaching days
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: Sunday at 8EDT?
<pleia2> doctormo: Sunday at 8 EDT?
<bodhi_zazen> This sunday, as in 2 days or next sunday as in 9 days ?
<pleia2> this sunday
<bodhi_zazen> I can probably make it then
<bodhi_zazen> so 00:00 Monday ?
<pleia2> doctormo: how about you?
<doctormo> EDT is what? do you have on of those time links?
<bodhi_zazen> 00:00 UTC
<pleia2> it's 9:24 EDT right now
<bodhi_zazen> Oh no , that means it is 7:24 MDT
<doctormo> Ah, 8pm local time, sunday. Should be fine, if I don't pong on irc, SMS/Phone me just in case 1 857 277 2117
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Sunday August 9th @ 8pm EDT (00:00 UTC August 10th) | Support in #ubuntu
<pleia2> ok, there we go
<pleia2> I'll update the wiki and add it to the fridge
<bodhi_zazen> ty pleia2 =)
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: sorry, I didn't realize you were opped to change the topic, didn't mean to step on toes :)
<bodhi_zazen> It's OK pleia2 , I walk on them too =)
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> toes are meant for stepping on :-)
<bodhi_zazen> Speaking of stepping on toes, I "accidentally" found a trivial method to circumvent the Windows firewall my IT department put up on my box
<doctormo> heh
<bodhi_zazen> No wonder Windows boxes are so easily cracked
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: If you discover a way to know what operating system a networked client is running, I'm interested.
<bodhi_zazen> You mean other then logging into the client ?
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: Right, because the windows XP clients are baddly set up and we don't have real access to them anyway. I thinking more external methods via the network.
<bodhi_zazen> Other then that , most of the tools can only give you an idea, and most of them make a lot of noise (assuming somebody is listening)
<doctormo> I'm not concerned about noise, we're looking at clients that can duel boot
<bodhi_zazen> If you are not afraid of the noise , try http://nmap.org/book/
<bodhi_zazen> http://nmap.org/book/osdetect.html
<bodhi_zazen> It give a pretty good idea
<bodhi_zazen> If the firewall is properly configured though it will fail
<bodhi_zazen> I can give you an IP (with a "proper" firewall") if you want to see what iptables can do for you =)
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: Nah I'm sure these machines are not properly configured.
<bodhi_zazen> If you do not own the IP, be warned nmap will light you up like a Christmas tree =)
<bodhi_zazen> Ah, OK, well try nmap
<bodhi_zazen> if you need something more let me know =)
 * bodhi_zazen thinks doctormo has been hauled off as a terrorist for downloading nmap =)
<doctormo> bodhi: Nah I was hauled off as a tourist to a resteraunt
<cprofitt> update on last event -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20090806
<doctormo> hmm cprofitt could have added that to ubuntu-locoteams or ubuntu-us ...
<Buuntu> hi
<pleia2> hi Buuntu
<Buuntu> pleia2: what goes on in here besides meetings?
<Buuntu> pleia2: it never seems like this site has any action
<Buuntu> *this channel
<pleia2> well, doctormo has been working on some server courses
<pleia2> I'm starting (with his help) some desktop ones
<pleia2> we're still in the formal formation stages of the project, so we haven't done much of a push for more development
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-09
<doctormo> Buuntu: Volunteers can only do so much and most of the people here already bare responsibilities with other groups. We've been trying to build structure and people slowly so we can grow.
<doctormo> Buuntu: Would you like to help get the desktop course put together?
<Buuntu> i'm not even on the team yet
<Buuntu> i'm just eager to learn :)
<Buuntu> doctormo: and what are the server courses?
<Buuntu> doctormo: could i see some?  they might be useful to me
<doctormo> Buuntu: Contributors need not be blessed or onointed, We're a pretty open group and if you want to learn you first have to decide which.
<Buuntu> doctormo: which what?  group?
<doctormo> pleia2: btw the full desktop plan is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics
<Buuntu> doctormo: could i see the link to the server courses?
<Buuntu> doctormo: or are they not ready?
<Buuntu> doctormo: i could probably use some of that info.
<doctormo> Buuntu: Sure, I've made 4 out of 10 of the classes so far.
<Buuntu> doctormo: cool, are there any like advanced/intermediate level?
<Buuntu> or are all of them mostly beginner
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/15/ubuntu-system-admin-class-command-line-basics/ http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/22/ubuntu-system-admin-class-local-computer/ http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/27/systems-administration-networking/ http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/08/06/systems-administration-package-management/
<doctormo> Buuntu: So far, the first three are background material, but I don't skimp on details, so I push my student pretty hard with learning everything.
<Buuntu> are they only supposed to be one page?
<doctormo> Buuntu: No, their each an entire teaching resource.
<Buuntu> doctormo: ah so they're for teaching, not learning?
<doctormo> Buuntu: Well, technially they're for both. But providing resource for teachers is what each of those pages do, you _can_ learn from them too by following along the overview and then moving onto the practical.
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/07/ubuntu-loco-systems-admin-lessons-in-massachusetts/ <- I decided to add all the links to one page
<pleia2> oh yeah, our meeting is in ~3 hours
<Vantrax> hi all
#ubuntu-learning 2010-08-14
<doctormo> pleia2: Máirín of Red Hat and Debra of the FSF are involved in a small project here to teach the Girl Guides how to use inkscape, we'll be doing materials. odt it looks like.
<pleia2> doctormo: that's great!
<pleia2> I've been working with Debra of the FSF on some women/girl free software stuff, but hadn't actually heard of that yet
<nigelb> doctormo: \o/
